
Why Big Business Is Racing to Build Blockchains - rcarrigan87
http://fortune.com/2017/08/22/bitcoin-ethereum-blockchain-cryptocurrency/
======
rcarrigan87
"In the Walmart test, food shipments were tracked and digitally recorded via a
blockchain. (Yiannas’s team’s manual search was the “control.”) From the start
of their journey at the farm, pallets of mangoes were tagged with numeric
identifiers. Every time they crossed another checkpoint—from farm to broker to
distributor to store—their status was signed and logged."

How is this different from some kind of RFID tracking system? Still trying to
understand the value add of blockchain in this example.

